# Gmrs Two-way Radios



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how aggressively the FCC enforces the licensing of these?

FYI: GMRS has up 10 mile range & requires a license of about $80.
FRS "up to" 2 mile range & no license requirement

The licensing gets a bit expensive when one has to cover all people in the camping party.

Also, the up to 2 mile range of the FRS apparently is optimitic, and would often be inadequate.

I'm looking for a way to communicate with others in the party while camped, as well as vehicle-to-vehicle when on the road.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

As far as I know, the license is still required. As for running without a license, unless you are going to be camping next door to the FCC, I doubt if it would be a problem. It is pretty much a given, lots of people are buying those GMRS radios and not applying for a license. The FCC has bigger fish to fry.

Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Free Legal advice --

There has been virtuall no enforcement of the GMRS.

Free electronic advice --

Most of the GMRS radios that are sold at these discount stores that say "up to 10 miles" actually get less then 2 miles with static.... there is no truth in advertising when you say UP TO!!! Heck they could say up to a million miles -- (as long as they dont go over it then its not a lie--!!) or in other word -- they can say up to 10 miles and not have to prove it .. but if they use the word "over" they do...

Actually my Silverado truck "gets" UP TO 75 mpg ....

If i had said "got" up to then that would be fraud.... the things we learn in school!!!


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Free Legal advice --
> 
> [snapback]82994[/snapback]​


There's such a thing?

Thanks for the come back.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use the midland GTX 450 and they work well in Disney World, Ski Resorts, several National Parks and our property.

Jared


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> I use the midland GTX 450 and they work well in Disney World, Ski Resorts, several National Parks and our property.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]83015[/snapback]​


Thanks for the lead. You saved me from a mistake. Midland's getting good reviews. I ordered the GXT-500VP4 from GPS discount. A great outfit to deal with. They under-promise & over-deliver. Also, free Tee shirt with every order.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

so I actually bit and licensed mine... I got the Uniden model. Reasonable reception and does the job. Like the weather radio feature. I also thought the licensing was per family, although an $80 license is still steep for such inexpensive items....


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

bweiler said:


> so I actually bit and licensed mine... I got the Uniden model. Reasonable reception and does the job. Like the weather radio feature. I also thought the licensing was per family, although an $80 license is still steep for such inexpensive items....
> [snapback]83141[/snapback]​


You're a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We don't have any licensing requirements in Canada (for GMRS) and I was unaware that the US had one ... I used a set of Cobra' on our trip to Florida and back. They worked well but the terrain definitely played a part in distance reception.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

GMRS radios do have limitations.

I bought a new set of Motorola's for my trip. One radio is in Hawaii, and the other is in North Dakota. I am unable hear anyone calling me now.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

bweiler said:


> so I actually bit and licensed mine... I got the Uniden model. Reasonable reception and does the job. Like the weather radio feature. I also thought the licensing was per family, although an $80 license is still steep for such inexpensive items....
> [snapback]83141[/snapback]​


I thought the FCC phased out GMRS when they phased out VHF registration. Sure is a PITA to recite your call sign before and after transmissions.








Whiskey-Tango-X-Ray three eight four niner to DW, over............









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I did a little homework on the subject of GMRS, and here is the skinny:

Yes, a license is still required. Illegal operation has become an interference problem for the licensed users, consequently they are the ones most likely to report unlicensed operation. In some cases, illegal operators have been tracked down using direction finding equipment, and reported to the FCC. In some urban areas, licensed GMRS users have formed what could almost be considered vigilante groups to track down unlicensed users.

Bottom line is: if you plan on using GMRS radios a lot in densely populated areas, it might be a good idea to apply for a license (it can be done on-line at the FCC's ULS site). Occasional use at remote campgrounds is probably not going to ruffle any feathers, though.

Bob


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use the scan function on mine to find empty channels then I do not feel like I am stepping on other people.

Jared


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I use the scan function on mine to find empty channels then I do not feel like I am stepping on other people.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]84167[/snapback]​


And I forgot to mention, on GMRS, repeaters are allowed. A repeater simply receives on one channel and re-transmits on another. So it is possible, what sounds like an empty channel, is an input to a repeater that has a range far greater than a small handheld radio. The small, cheap, handheld GMRS radios most of us use are not set up for split-channel operation to utilize repeaters, but they still can interfere with them.

Bob


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

bweiler said:


> so I actually bit and licensed mine... I got the Uniden model. Reasonable reception and does the job. Like the weather radio feature. I also thought the licensing was per family, although an $80 license is still steep for such inexpensive items....
> [snapback]83141[/snapback]​


I just attempted to get a license online. The answers to their questions are beyond my knowledge. And thier labyrith-like application routine almost cost me a mouse. Did you find it to be a challenge, or did you take an alternate route?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> We don't have any licensing requirements in Canada (for GMRS) and I was unaware that the US had one ... I used a set of Cobra' on our trip to Florida and back. They worked well but the terrain definitely played a part in distance reception.
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]83239[/snapback]​


Interesting? Family/GMRS is an FCC frequency allocation in the US. 
Does the CRCT in Canada have the same frequencey allocation? 
If not using US bought Family/GMRS in Canada could be causing interference on some Gov or Safety service.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How the heck would the common man know if you had a license or not when you are transmitting???? I could see being caught by electronic means...but vigilante groups turning you in? How?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Free Legal advice --
> ...


Nope...he'll take the time it took to think of a response (multiply by 2, as any decent lawyer would do) then write the response and chalk it all up to Pro-Bono...then write it off on his taxes.














(kidding Ghosty







)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> How the heck would the common man know if you had a license or not when you are transmitting???? I could see being caught by electronic means...but vigilante groups turning you in? How?
> [snapback]84303[/snapback]​


Failing to ID with a legitimate callsign would be the first tip-off.

Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've never heard anyone use callsigns on FRS/GMRS radios. Ever.

Also, the common man would never know if it was legit or not. You could just make it up, couldn't you?


----------



## joe wood (Jun 17, 2010)

It's definitely tough to make the right selection, but the new GMRS radios are the way to go. FCC-wise they are fine for the purposes of RVing, etc. For the most part, these radios will be perfect:

Motorola Talkabouts

Or, for a more personal selection, you can try this guide to help select the proper radio for your use:Which two-way radio is right for me?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a pair of Midlands that are few years old and have the weather radio feature. That has proved to be one of the most used parts. I did license mine, and I think it was per family, not per user. Come to think of it...I may need to renew ;-)

Only 2 or 3 times have I ever heard anyone else talking on any of the channels. We don't use them in urban areas.

Originally, I had intentions of buying a 'base' unit that could be left at the camper, and then have two handhelds that could be used. I never got that far...since two handhelds seemed to be good enough.

One thing I've used it for multiple times is the VOX feature...(voice activated talking). Not for my own talking..... but I set the sensitivity setting to high, then left one unit it inside the camper. When we were on the other side of the campground socializing with friends, I could hear when my dogs started barking....so i knew if I had to run back and check on them if they let out more than a few barks. It worked ok... I had to make sure I put the handheld in a central location in the camper.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

The question is, would my dog need his own license, or does the family license cover him?


----------

